

More time in the classroom doesn’t always mean better scores - thejbf
http://hechingered.org/content/more-time-in-the-classroom-doesnt-always-mean-better-scores_3945/

======
mcdaid
This is not exactly shocking. The quality of education has to be a factor as
well. I am sure for most people an hour of one on one tuition, is more
effective than a number of hours in a large class. Even more so if the rest in
the large class are not interested in learning.

